# A Bit of the Old Infra-Red?



## gardenshed (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't ask why, and it was obviously a nightmare, but everyone has to do it once.


">


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks like the link is here twice for the same shot. 

Is this your photo?


----------



## Alpha (Feb 22, 2007)

IR is an alternate process now? I missed that memo.


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2007)

Agreed in spirit.  For me it's just another film choice, albeit one with special handling requirements and one that is capable of delivering unique effects. I believe it is the latter that has somehow helped it segue into its being granted special status. That said, I've seen it categorized under Alt in other forums, notably APUG, so if there was a memo I reckon we both missed it. :razz:


----------



## gardenshed (Feb 23, 2007)

So how do you post an actual preview again?


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2007)

gardenshed said:


> So how do you post an actual preview again?


You just need the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags at either end.


----------



## gardenshed (Feb 28, 2007)

gardenshed said:


> Don't ask why, and it was obviously a nightmare, but everyone has to do it once.
> 
> 
> ">



I thought I .. never mind.

Doesn't seem to work for me.
Here's the link.


http://www.esnips.com/doc/27207d90-6ea3-4bf8-9942-9fd6184d5368/Peter-Cushing-On-Air.-L.B.C.-1985.


----------

